# Canon 10 x 30 IS Binoculars



## danski0224 (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone use these?

Are they as good as the reviews say?


----------



## BrettS (Mar 11, 2012)

I may be a Canon fanboy, but I purchased a pair of Nikon 10x42 Monarch III DCF WP because I just do not see the logic in having to put batteries (!) into my binoculars.

And I have been immensely happy with the Nikons.

CDN$0.02


----------



## woollybear (Mar 11, 2012)

I tried them briefly during a visit to a camera shop. I thought they were pretty amazing, the IS really works.


----------



## thornbank (Mar 11, 2012)

My wife and I have just returned from an Antarctic Cruse, and she swears by them


----------



## FarQinell (Mar 14, 2012)

danski0224 said:


> Anyone use these?
> 
> Are they as good as the reviews say?



I bought the Canon 15x45 IS lens about 10 years ago.
Still got them.
Wonderful glasses.
Would recommend any of this Canon range - except the 18x50 IS which I tried out - disappointed by the colour fringing and weight.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a set of 10x30 IS - best buy we have made. Give a very clear, 3D type image


----------

